# Person County NC horses need some rescuing!!



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

There is a situation going on Person Co. NC that's been going on for quite a while. Recently, a spotlight has been put on the case because of some rather graphic videos that were circulating, thankfully.. the mini's and horses are starting to get some help but adoptive homes and donations are needed. The first 4 to come out are Mini stallions, please, get the word out so these guys can get out of this situation. There is much more information regarding the case at Safe Haven Equine and Retirement's FB page, but here is a pic of the first 4 to be adopted out....Please help!!!


----------

